# Favorite Shimano snapper / grouper rod/reel combo?



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

Snapper season is coming up and winds are laying down, time to think bottom fishing again. I'm looking at a couple of new Shimano outfits but not sure which to consider. These would be for bottom fishing only, 60-300' depths. 

Torium 30's seem to be a good fit, high speed and not too heavy. TLD 30's could also work but seem suited more for light trolling than bottom work. I've fished spinning combos on the bottom a few times and didn't like that at all. Want good stiff rods and probably 30' line so we can pull those big ones off the bottom before they can getunder somethingand cut us off. 

If you were looking for a great Shimano set up which ones would you choose?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I like a Torium 20 more than the 30 because it balances better and still holds plenty of line for bottom fishing. I would use a 5'8" trevala jigging rod. They are lightweight, sensitive and have plenty of ass to haul up big bottom fish.


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

If these combos are strickly for bottom fishing I would suggest looking at the TEKOTA for the levelwind feature. Size depends on what size line and capacity and I would second the TREVELA jigging rods .


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I fish a Torium 30. I love the fast retrieve time


----------



## wahoowacker (Apr 13, 2009)

It depends on what u want. If you want a level wind then yes a tekota would be perfect. If thats not a real concern then a torium 20 with a trevala 50-100lb class rod is perfect. the trevalas are ultra lite and almost indestructable, if by some chance you hook upon a fish that breaks ur rod its all good because the have a lifetime warrenty. (just keep the recipt) Outfit ur reel with 65-80lb powerpro and there isnt a fish you cant get to the boat. If you live in pensacola head over to outcast and check out one of the trevalas, they will blow your mind. Ask someone there to give you a demo of the rod, they will hold the tip and tell you to pull. pull as hard as you can, uwill see the power of these rods. You should be able to get acombo like that for about 300 bucks or so. Very reasonable price for the best equipment money can buy. Go SHIMANO!!!!!


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

I second...I mean third... well maybe it's the fourth, oh hell you can't go wrong with the torium! But like the others have said, it doesn't have a level wind feature so if you don't like laying the line with your thumb you might want to go with a different model.


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks everyone, great input. I'll check them out


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

calcutta 700 on a light trevalla, or calcutta 200 on a star delux


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

Shimano Trinidads? Maybe the 30? I want something that will last 2-3 years, but is light and small enough for the ladies to use, will get the job donebut yetif I get a chance to fish (vs run the helm and cockpit and keep everyone ELSE fishing....) I could use and really pull those 20 lb gags out of the limestone ledges.....


----------



## snagem 1 (Sep 28, 2007)

We haveused the Trinidad 50's with 80# tuff line on Seeker rods for the last 4 years with 0 problems so far.


----------

